# Franken-Fries



## woodman (Jan 6, 2008)

The french fry from He!!


These are french fries that (once you taste them), will make you want to slap your mother for never learning having cooked them.

They are the crack-cocaine of french fries, so be warned; once you try them, no other fries will ever taste the same.

Here you  go:

----------------------------------------------------

Buy a package of frozen fries from the grocery store.

Bake them in the oven @ 300-325 for 15-20 minutes (in a large baking pan, of course).

You're not baking them to cook them. The whole idea is to just get them hot and melt off the condensed water (Ice) that sticks to the outside of the frozen fries.

You need to bake them before you fry them, because if you try to fry them immediately out of the package, the ice on the frozen fries will melt into water in the hot oil, and splatter wildly creating a kitchen fire (very bad).

When you're done baking them, fry them in a pan of hot corn oil. Make sure there is enough oil in the pan to cover the fries. It takes several cups of oil, but don't let that scare you because they don't absorb much oil and you will have lots of oil left over that you can just stick in the freezer and use later.

You'll know when your fries are done when they turn golden-brown and are crispy on the outside, but fluffy on the inside. Break one open and try.

Once done, remove the fries from the oil and spread them out on a few stacked sheets of paper towels.

Sprinkle them very lightly with garlic powder, then sprinkle them very generously with onion powder, followed by salt (I find you can add quite a bit and it actually tastes better), and some MSG.

Mix it all up, place the fries in a bowl and serve.

It's all in the seasoning, but these are SERIOUSLY ADDICTING! 
You've been warned.


Enjoy


----------



## ErikC (Jan 6, 2008)

Mmmmmm....I am trying that tonight!!!! I'll let you know how much we like it


----------



## Cherry2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Even better? Toss the fries in powedered ranch dressing mix.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Woodman, You de man! and Cherry 2000, thanks for the tip - my "audience" (grandkids) seem to like ranch dressing with everything!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds great!!!


----------



## woodman (Jan 6, 2008)

Cherry, that sounds tasty, but what specific brand of ranch dressing do you use?

One thing I forgot to mention:

Make sure that you buy very finely powdered garlic & onion powders. The stuff  should look like small sugar granules, or even finer.

Talking food with you guys is bad for me because now I wanna go drink some beer before eating something tasty.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 7, 2008)

I use my own secret seasoning mix. I agree, fries with proper seasoning and texture put to shame conventional fries.


----------

